# Temp control ECB



## njsmoker83 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys.  I have the ECB and have done almost all of the mods to it, the only problem (which is a big one) I have is the temp dropping rapidly.  I use charcoal chimney filled to top with lump charcoal and pour that into the bottom pan.  In about 45 minutes the heat dips almost to 200.  So i cant leave smoker for more than half hour.  I didnt do mod on the smoker lid for the airflow vents.  Could that be the issue?  Also the lid has a 1/2 inch gap all the way around and does not make a good seal.  thanks for any help.


----------



## petewoody (Apr 8, 2010)

The two mods that I found most I got the most benefit from were:
1) Two dampers on the bottom ( closing off the hole that was there ) and adding a vent to the top.
2) Sealing the lid by adding BGE felt.
With those two mods, I am able to control the temperature. Actually, once I have the ECB up to temp I don't really have to fiddle with it at all.
I use briquettes. I start with 16 of them in the starter. I then stack one side of the firepan with briquettes two deep and lay the lit ones in the middle against the stacked ones. This gives me about 4/5 hours at 225/250 when I usually add another handful or two of unlit ones.
Best of luck. It is usually a case of trial and error.


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 8, 2010)

I had this problem after putting a better vent in the bottom. what worked was building a rack/basket for the coals to sit in that raises them off the bottom and allows aire to get at the coals from all sides. there are 1" studs welded to the bottom to raise it off the floor.

here is a pic








the only issue I had was it allowed the coals to catch faster and I got a temp spike. luckaly this was while I was foiling so I put them in the oven till I got it back down then moved them back to the ECB. I am going to weld a divider into it to controle the burn better now.  I did leave it running and 9 hours later it was still holding 200 degrees where I only got about 3 hours of burn with them on the bottom of the container and I had to watch it constantly.  


Steve


----------



## njsmoker83 (Apr 9, 2010)

What kind of dampers/vent and how did you install them?

Sounds like a great idea.  I checked online and found BGE felt for about fifteen dollars.  Not that bad.  I guess you just use adhesive that is on it and it holds.


----------



## petewoody (Apr 9, 2010)

I made the dampers as suggested in the following. I cut the dampers out of some scrap aluminum I had around the shop:
http://home.comcast.net/~day_trippr/smoker_mods.htm

The mods also include a simple grate to allow airflow around the briquettes. The BGE felt is self adhesive. I first used a fiberglass tape but the adhesive dried out rather quickly.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Apr 9, 2010)

wow that guy did some nice work to that smoker.  Mine looks a little different, but i am defenately going to put the damper on top and make th lid snug.  Not sure if I should put dampers on charcoal pan cause i keep mine on cement blocks and pick up ECB and change coals when they go out (like in the youtube video for smoking a turkey).  thanks so much for the link i appreciate it.  wish me luck.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 9, 2010)

It is my understanding that the lid doesn't seal because that IS the opening on the top of the smoker for the smoke to escape. Are you using the Minion Method? Or are you just relying on the lit coals to last a long time? If you are dropping temperature open the front door to give the fire a little more O2. But I would start by using the minion method.


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 9, 2010)

yup but due to no escape on the top part of the lid smoke is allwed to just sit around and if you have anything heavier than a very faint thin blue smoke you can get creosot flavoring your food.  by sealing around the lid and putting the smoke stack up top it flows better.

Steve


----------



## acemakr (Apr 9, 2010)

You may also have a problem having the charcoal sit on the bottom of the pan. A lack of oxygen could be the culprit. I used 4 S hooks and a 13 inch Weber charcoal grate to keep it off the bottom.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Apr 14, 2010)

im going to try that with the grate on the bottom also


----------



## jclind1966 (Apr 14, 2010)

here are the mods I did to my ECB with the charcoal grate, vents and sealing the lid I have great temp control. I have since modified 2 more smokers with the same results. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=91073


----------

